# Finding own my route



## Ellisa (Dec 14, 2013)

{Ellisa ENTP}


I was major in Fine Arts before 2 years.
Now my major is horticulture and landscape.
But I haven't decide my job yet.

I'm interested in many things.
Psychotherapy, Consulting, Planning, Architecture or Interior, learning various languages, teaching in university...

So I checked my MBTI type to refer.

THE IMPORTANT ELEMENTS : Money, achievement, amusement.
How can I find the best job for myself?

I'll be 23 years old soon.
I'm still wandering.

In fact, I want to learn many things and I want to go abroad.
I want to be a world traveler and an artist one day.
I'm approaching my dreams constantly.

Recently, I think about to be consultant for career exploration with MBTI.
If I choose this way, I'll go to graduate school in psychotherapy.


What's your opinion about this?


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

So you're thinking about switching majors?

I'd pick a major and then do something with it.  Psychotherapy and landscaping are worlds apart.

Unless maybe you get into feng shui.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

If both are interesting to you, go for the one that makes more money. If you get sick of it, you can always take that additional money you make and go back to school for the other thing.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

> Clicks Education & Career talk
> Sees 'finding my own route' topic
> That disappointment when you click and find out it isn't about an underground paper route revolution fighting to make a comeback in today's world


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Ellisa said:


> {Ellisa ENTP}
> 
> 
> I was major in Fine Arts before 2 years.
> ...



I'd say finish with your current major in horticulture and landscape, work as that to make some money and decide from there what your next step will be. 
You can learn languages and be an artist as a hobby, no need to make it a major.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Ellisa said:


> {Ellisa ENTP}
> 
> 
> I was major in Fine Arts before 2 years.
> ...


Being a bit biased as I'm planning on entering into medical school soon, the healthcare field is chock-full of opportunities and potential paths for further exploration, and even if you aren't interested in medicine particularly, clinical psych has a pretty decent job outlook the last time I checked. Practicing in big cities might be more difficult but finding a stable, well-paying job is within reach. Unfortunately architecture majors are a dime a dozen and the amount of available jobs isn't nearly enough to accommodate the number of qualified applicants. 

Agree with posters above - you can always do art as a hobby, but realistically job outlook and security should be top priority before even considering traveling or anything else.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

First off this is the single best (and fun) career test I have ever seen: Sokanu

I was lucky to find my path very young, my suggestion is to find someone that you admire and work for them or in their industry. The truth is doing what you love is the only way you will be successful, I will hire a person who loves their job over someone with just a specialized degree every time.

Good luck Ellisa let me know what path you decide to take.


----------

